# Ice PLastics



## Flightstopper (Nov 19, 2009)

The litte atoms are awesome on big late winter gills. Ratso's have there days too. Plastics are the way to go for me most of the time.


----------



## Ice Hopper (Jan 24, 2010)

Check out the Pumpkin Pepper and Tadpole green colors from Little Atom. They were made with Lake St. Clair Perch in mind! 

No one mentioned the LA Jumbo Wedgee tail either, probably because it was new for last year. It is a big crappie destroyer! Fish it on a standard long shank round ball jig (with out barbed collar) and it's like having a stinger hook  glow red was a super hot color last year.

Also, have you guys seen the new Two-Tones from Little Atom. They are a limited production run for the year, but are really cool. Can't wait to get them wet!


----------



## raisinrat (Feb 9, 2006)

Can't wait to get my order put in here with the next week. I got a few things I need to stock up on. Those two special colors for st. Clair I am going to have to order them , I heard there is only one place you can get those colors also. Got to love special editions.


----------



## digmaster777 (Aug 27, 2009)

Well i"m going to try the Whip because of the many colors. i will get them about the time the ice is maybe safe. The video shows vertical jig. i like the rat fink type or horiz. I have had some luck on the Gulp Maggots.


----------



## Lerxst (Feb 2, 2008)

I forgot to mention I had some very good luck with large gills on Berkley Power Wigglers in the canals. These all came on power wigglers two yrs. ago.


----------



## jvanhees (Dec 13, 2010)

tryin some KJB's. Not a bad deal at all


----------



## wartfroggy (Jan 25, 2007)

The little bit that I have used them, has always been on horizontal jigs. Marmooska's, Diamond jigs, Gill Getters, stuff like that. What are most people using for a jig when running plastics? How about your normal vertical tear drops?


----------



## Cobra (Jan 19, 2000)

Have had some success with a vertical jig and the whip/wedgee type. Make it look like an "L". Still am horizontal 95% of the time


----------

